
Nextdoor raises $75M round at $1.5B valuation - aloukissas
https://www.theinformation.com/nextdoor-raised-75-million-in-new-round
======
bob_theslob646
>The firm operates a website that enables members who live in close proximity
to communicate with each other, offer goods for sale and organize virtual
neighborhood watches.

Hmmm I wonder if forcing people to be social is a good thing.

Why can't Facebook coordinate something like this?

Theoretically, couldn't they look at each person's ip address and determine
that they are in the same neighborhood and force those people to interact?

~~~
mastermojo
My understanding when I last played with Nextdoor a couple years ago was that
they do address verification either through mailing you a postcard or some
sort of phone numbers/credit card check. And then you can only interact with
people in your neighborhood, or the adjacent ones.

While Nextdoor is technically a subset of Facebook the same way snapchat's
disappearing pictures and twitters character limit also is, having a
restriction/focus makes the product more compelling to certain people.

------
gitgud
Didn't Nextdoor have a huge problem with racism in small communities?

I guess the userbase of the app is too big to fail now!

~~~
csixty4
They took proactive steps to address it. Specifically, if say you're
describing a break-in suspect and you describe them as "black" without any
other physical characteristics, once you hit submit you're sent to an
interstitial page asking for more details like "tall" or "heavyset" so you're
not making every black person in the area a suspect.

Not perfect, of course, but at least they're not ignoring the problem.

------
vadym909
The only thing I use Nextdoor for is to sell or buy something where i need to
trust the other side. Or to discover a good plumber/electrician/etc.

Not sure if its worth $1.5B considering
Craiglist/Amazon/ClickCall/Angieslist/Yelp are good enough alternates

